# Portofino Artificial Reef



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone up for a dive over at the Pensacola east reef this weekend? A friend and I tried last year but the viz was so bad we didn't stay. I was hoping to get out there soon because I've heard the animals are starting to become more numerous. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if they replaced the poles to guide you out to the site yet. Without them it can be a little hard to find the reef. They were washed out and were supposed to be replaced up on top of the dune.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

It should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

They have not replaced both poles as of yet. It should be next week. There is one pole there and if you go due south of it you should hit the reef. Have a great dive.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

The "rangemarker" poles have been replaced. 
There are two poles on top of the dune and if you line them up they will lead you to the western edge of the reef. There is also a partially submerged bouy on the north west corner of the reef for the time being. It is teaming with life.


----------

